# Windows 11 sur // Desktop Mac Mini M1



## phcm64100 (22 Octobre 2021)

Windows 11 sur // Desktop Mac Mini M1

bonjour, j ai // Desktop 17 mais je ne trouve pas d image Windows 11 ou 10 pour installer sur mon mac mini M1

ca existe ??
ou ??
Merci


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2021)

Cette page officielle est présente et active depuis le 5 octobre... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows11


----------



## phcm64100 (22 Octobre 2021)

merci mais j ai deja telechargé cette version mais ne prends pas en charge le M1


----------



## edenpulse (22 Octobre 2021)

La réponse est la même que dans le dernier thread que tu as ouvert en septembre. 
Ce n'est toujours pas possible d'installer Windows x86 sur Mac M1 (sous Parallels ou autre) il faut une version ARM. 
La réponse est toujours la même. 


			Download Windows Insider Preview ARM64


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2021)

phcm64100 a dit:


> merci mais j ai deja telechargé cette version mais ne prends pas en charge le M1


On a déjà répondu ailleurs qu'il faut une version dite ARM et qui n'est pas disponible pour le commun des mortels. Pour le moment tu peux oublier cette possibilité et il n'y a pas d'autre alternative sans un compte Microsoft Insider.


----------



## maxou56 (22 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> il n'y a pas d'autre alternative sans un compte Microsoft Insider.


Bonsoir,
Pour illustrer et pour montrer @phcm64100 que cette version ARM existe  :


----------

